# replacing bow string on a bow that has tear drops



## scotty624 (Jul 26, 2009)

ok so i'm getting a new bow string to replace the one that is currently on my PSE nova team fitzgerald, i have no press and no bow shops around and only a homemade bow vise, i was wondering how i could go about replacing the string without sending it to a bow shop,

Thanks in advance,
Scotty


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

Are the tear drops the double or single version? If they are double it's very easy. Just draw the bow back and while at full draw loop the string on the unused set of tear drops. let down, redraw the bow with the new string and remove the old one. If the tear drops are the single style you will need a press of some sorts.


----------



## scotty624 (Jul 26, 2009)

60X said:


> Are the tear drops the double or single version? If they are double it's very easy. Just draw the bow back and while at full draw loop the string on the unused set of tear drops. let down, redraw the bow with the new string and remove the old one. If the tear drops are the single style you will need a press of some sorts.


it's a double version, would i still need a press or would drawing the bow back and slipping the new string on one side of the tear drops and taking the old one off be good enough?

Scotty


----------



## 3children (Aug 10, 2008)

As 60x said on a double you do not need a press. It is best to have someone else slip the loops, both on the other unuses teardrops while you hold the bow at full draw. Then on your next pull, grab the new string and take the old one off. Do not dry fire!!!


----------



## scotty624 (Jul 26, 2009)

3children said:


> As 60x said on a double you do not need a press. It is best to have someone else slip the loops, both on the other unuses teardrops while you hold the bow at full draw. Then on your next pull, grab the new string and take the old one off. Do not dry fire!!!


ok, thanks, i think i got this now, will there be any issues with replacing the bow string like this; will it make my draw shorter, will i have to retune, etc?

Scotty


----------



## 3children (Aug 10, 2008)

The good thing is you do not play with the cables! Make sure your tiller is set right and that your cams are rolling over equal. We use to run the limb bolts down and then back them out equal, and have someone watch as we drew the bow back and watch the cams. The tiller is just a measurement, and can be adjusted with ease.


----------



## scotty624 (Jul 26, 2009)

3children said:


> The good thing is you do not play with the cables! Make sure your tiller is set right and that your cams are rolling over equal. We use to run the limb bolts down and then back them out equal, and have someone watch as we drew the bow back and watch the cams. The tiller is just a measurement, and can be adjusted with ease.


ya lost me lol,

Scotty


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

Scotty , what he meant was since your bow has steel cables you don't have to replace them . As far as the running the limb bolts tight and then backing them off a little , this is usually a good way to set your tiller on the bow. Watching the cams as you draw them so that you can make sure the cams are in sync. 
You may lose a little draw length and poundage on your bow with the new string since your old one is probably stretched out from factory specs.


----------



## scotty624 (Jul 26, 2009)

Spotshooter2 said:


> Scotty , what he meant was since your bow has steel cables you don't have to replace them . As far as the running the limb bolts tight and then backing them off a little , this is usually a good way to set your tiller on the bow. Watching the cams as you draw them so that you can make sure the cams are in sync.
> You may lose a little draw length and poundage on your bow with the new string since your old one is probably stretched out from factory specs.


ok, i got it now, thanks you guys, if yall got any more info about this i'll surely take note of it 

Thanks for all the help,l
Scotty


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

If you do run the weight bolts down all the way, do not try to tighten too much at the bottom. If the PSE Nova has the bolts threaded into the handle material without a steel insert or barrel nut, it is easy to stretch and jack the threads right out of the handle. So be careful, do not try to force anything.


----------



## scotty624 (Jul 26, 2009)

FS560 said:


> If you do run the weight bolts down all the way, do not try to tighten too much at the bottom. If the PSE Nova has the bolts threaded into the handle material without a steel insert or barrel nut, it is easy to stretch and jack the threads right out of the handle. So be careful, do not try to force anything.


got it, thanks 

Scotty


----------



## bassman409 (Jul 19, 2006)

The only adjustment you can make is the a-a measurement and do this by twisting the string. (With the limb bolts tightened to max weight)


----------



## scotty624 (Jul 26, 2009)

got it all, anything else i should worry about, during chaging, after changing, hazards, anything?

Scotty


----------



## condude4 (Sep 14, 2008)

scoot didn't you just get that new string from pimp? Vapor Trails are a super good string, and are what im rollin right now. You have owned that nova for what, 3 months? You shouldn't need new string and cables already.


----------



## scotty624 (Jul 26, 2009)

condude4 said:


> scoot didn't you just get that new string from pimp? Vapor Trails are a super good string, and are what im rollin right now. You have owned that nova for what, 3 months? You shouldn't need new string and cables already.


lol con, i'm not gonna be replacing cables too, just the string, the center serving broke (still a mystery how) so randy is sending me a new string stock off another PSE nova team fitzgerald 

Scotty


----------

